# 50cal Omega Thompson center arms -Just in time for christmas



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

50cal Omega Thompson center black power with Seclusion 3D finnish. It is in NEW condition not even a scratch on it . It has a Pine Ridge 2.5 - 7x32 scoop . All the extras in the picture come with it. $500. I am not a dealer . I live in Destin and will drive as far as an hour to meet up half way. This will make a great gift for someone. Please PM only and do not be afraid to ask!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

*price drop*



Gamefish27 said:


> 50cal Omega Thompson center black power with Seclusion 3D finnish. It is in NEW condition not even a scratch on it . It has a Pine Ridge 2.5 - 7x32 scoop . All the extras in the picture come with it. $500. I am not a dealer . I live in Destin and will drive as far as an hour to meet up half way. This will make a great gift for someone. Please PM only and do not be afraid to ask!



$450......:thumbup:


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> $450......:thumbup:


bumb


----------

